# Travel Destinations > Central America >  want to learn spanish?selling my used Rosetta stone spanish software

## Travel4

Hey, im selling my Rosetta stone spanish version 3. It is a used copy, but in great condition. I t is Spaish spanish and not latin spanish but to be honest there is not much difference and it provides you with the basics for you to build on once you are in South America, i can say this as i have an Argetinean boyfriend and the software made a massive difference in my learning! I'm selling it purely because i've completed it and i'm moving country in a few weeks and having a massive clearout, so i'm selling this onwards to a good home. It has all the 3 cds plus installation discs.  i'm selling mine for 50pounds. Perfect condition. Great way to learn spanish. after only a few weeks you will be very famaillar with the language, it's truely a great package. Please PM me if you are interested in this or email me at ashleenmccrea@gmail.com. free postage also!

----------


## viajevietnam

Hi,

I have been lokking at the 8 day sailing trips, but can't decide and need help!!! I am looking for something laid back, not getting drunk 24/7 (but am not opposed to a glass of wine or 2 or 3 in the eve!!!). I am looking to have a laid back time, getting stuck in and having fun. 

Anyone got any info on the different trips as I am getting brain ache trying to figure out where to play!!!

Cheers

----------


## critinamori

This software does not provide any English words or phrases during its lessons. Instead, you learn Spanish by linking Spanish words that you do not know with pictures of things that you do know. For example, it is likely you do not know what the word "gato" means, but you certainly will recognize a picture of a cat positioned next to the Spanish word.Another benefit Rosetta Stone provides is a sophisticated speech recognition system. You can practice reading and saying words correctly and get immediate feedback. These simple tools are all it takes to learn Spanish words, all without hearing a single word of English. Rosetta Stone remains an incredibly simple application that allows you to move quickly through your Spanish education.

----------


## Linda

Hello, is this software is good for those who only tries to learn Spanish or the person needs to be of intermediate level?

----------


## GFI

Well, if you want to learn Spanish then you should search on Google where you will find plenty of tutorials which helps you alot.

----------


## sukamin123

I am really happy to find this website finally. Activities really informative and meaningful, Thanks for the article and effort! Please continue to share more like a blog. I have now saved it to my bookmarks so I can stay in touch with you. retro games

----------

